# low power Camping Generator help



## ryanC (Feb 12, 2017)

Hi all,
I really need some help with camping generator options - there are so many to choose from these days!
these are some options i was looking at. 
Could anyone please give me a recommended option (note: I am a New Zealand buyer so prices are in NZD but ignore price just tell me what you think is best):

SUPASWIFT XG1350 INVERTER GENERATOR $699.00
60cc
13kg
max kva 1350
rated: 1.1kva
58dba (7m)
usb
https://www.collingwoods.net.nz/pro...enerators/supaswift-xg1350-inverter-generator


GSMOON XYG1200i PureSine Inverter Portable 1200W Max - $444.50 (13.5 kg 15kg full of gas) 
gas cap: 3L
(7m)/dBA: 58 (100% load) 
dis: 60cc
run: 4.3hrs 100% load
aircooled
CE/GS/EPA 1200W Gas Silent Portable Generators, inverter generators Manufacturer From Jinhua China, FOB Price is USD 100.0-200.0/Box

GT2005I DIGITAL INVERTER GENERATOR 2000W - $1,195.00 
excl GST
20kg
51db
5.4L - 8hrs run at %80 load
2000W DIGITAL INVERTER GENERATOR


Trade Tested Digital Inverter Generator 1000W $699 (14kg)
3.6L
50cc
rated out: 900W
7 hours @rated load
54-58db
fan cooled
https://www.tradetested.co.nz/digital-inverter-generator-1000w.html


Thank you for any advice you can give...


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

FWIW, have no knowledge of those brands. "Generically," you should determine what you will want to power and determine the wattage you'll require. As these are light duty units, running at or near max wattage for an extended period will lead to early failure. e.g. If you determine you'll have a 1,000 watt steady state load, look at 1500-2000W. Also, note that most gensets talk about "12 hour runtime per tank of gas at half load" Factor that in if you're carrying extra fuel. As with any small engine purchase is reputable service available locally? Not a camper, but not sure why the interest in inverter gensets other than they tend to be quieter in operation. Talk to other campers and see what they like and why and factor into your plans.


----------

